# [ 2012 ] CJ Timeshare Buyer Beware



## rrlongwell (Feb 23, 2012)

The following is a E-Bay auction that just ended.  The winning bid was $1,050 dollars for a deeded Club Wyndham Access timeshare.  To bad that Club Wyndham Access does not have deeded timeshares.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300664964994?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 23, 2012)

You are on a mission.  The header lists it as deeded, and then later on it says "Club Wyndham Access points are a membership that does not expire (instead of being deeded)".  So I will chalk that up to a mis-listing.  When dealing in volume, there will be mistakes, doesn't matter the business.  The key is how they rectify these mistakes.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 23, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> You are on a mission.  The header lists it as deeded, and then later on it says "Club Wyndham Access points are a membership that does not expire (instead of being deeded)".  So I will chalk that up to a mis-listing.  When dealing in volume, there will be mistakes, doesn't matter the business.  The key is how they rectify these mistakes.



I do not know about a mission, but this is the same firm that recently was trying to sell a three bedroom at Patriot's Place.  At least in that case, they pulled the auction when I called it to their attention and insisted they contact Wyndham to confirm it was not a three bedroom.  If some people avoid getting taken in by some re-sellers, that is not a bad thing.  You did get my main point, a deeded property is not Wyndham Club Access, nor does Wyndham represent it that way.  I hope me adding this note that anyone buying from any re-seller should apply the Buyer Beware thinking handles your concern.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 23, 2012)

cjtimeshares is my favorite when it comes to ebay sellers and Ive worked with 5 of them over the last year

They make mistakes, and there is no excuse for that, but they dont make excuses..they fix the mistakes

If you have a problem with one of their listings, call them..their phone number is right in their ads

If you are going to avoid timeshare sellers on ebay because of "mistakes" like the ones you mention....you better stay away from ebay altogether.....this ispart of the price you pay for the price you pay...Remember what Sergeant Phil Esterhaus used to say: "Hey, let's be careful out there"

in the interest of full disclosure I called  cj yesterday. to make a deal on one of their ebay offerings...since there were no bidders they could accept my offer, which they did, they pulled the auction. I paid them  and they made 3 reservations for me today...I like these guys


----------



## andex (Feb 23, 2012)

Not a bad idea to use due diligence. I bought twice from them. One purchase turned out having an extra bedroom/bathroom with more points for the same MF. It was all good!


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 23, 2012)

ronparise said:


> ... If you are going to avoid timeshare sellers on ebay because of "mistakes" like the ones you mention....you better stay away from ebay altogether ...this ispart of the price you pay for the price you pay ...



I have bought many things off of E-Bay and can say in my experience, the E-Bay re-seller (not timeshare re-sellers) are more reputable than a number of Retail Chains I buy from.  Funny about "mistakes"  that appears to be a buzz word in the Timeshare Re-Seller world for "Oh, we got caught".  I do not watch all E-Bay Timeshare adds, but I cannot help but notice the relatively higher bid that was received in this auction than other auctions for Club Wyndham Access adds that do not advertise that they are deeded properties.

Congratulations on CJ Timeshares on ending the auction early.


----------



## presley (Feb 23, 2012)

I have had a very great recent experience with CJ Timeshares.  I won Shell points $1. out the door and when I got all the paperwork that Shell requires, I decided that I didn't want Shell.  I cancelled my purchase via a letter in US mail.

CJ Timeshares called me to ask why I cancelled.  I explained that I had a problem with Shell wanting copies of our driver's licenses, our SS#s and they require us to fill out a credit application - even though I will never finance through them.  The CJ rep explained why Shell does that, but also said that I cancelled in enough time (10 days from my electronic signature).  

She offered to transfer my $1. to any of their other TS for sale and offered to pull off of Ebay if I saw something I wanted and there weren't any bids already.  That is a very generous offer, considering that they only got $1. from me and even less than that with Paypal taking their cut of the $1.  I am impressed with their excellent customer service and hopefully, I will work out something else with them.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 24, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Congratulations on CJ Timeshares on ending the auction early and getting reservations for you.  Their add, if I remember correctly, indicates they can not make reservations early because of a rule change at Wyndham.



That's with Wyndham points..this was a wyndham property, but not points


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 24, 2012)

ronparise said:


> That's with Wyndham points..this was a wyndham property, but not points



Thanks.  Deleted the comment pertaining to the reservation.  My Westwinds fixed week, before I converted it to points did not go through Wyndham Reservations.  Their system was I could show up with or without notice.  If I did not use it, it just sat vacant.


----------



## scottmc70 (Feb 24, 2012)

I must say that CJ Timeshares has been more than accommodating on our recent timeshare purchase. We bought 360,000 points at Seawatch but when it was transferred to use us we only had 157,000 available for 2012. We contacted CJ Timeshares and they used a lot more than the 203,000 points that we were short to book us our vacation in Oct. So do they make mistakes yes, do they fix them absolutely. I would recommend them to anyone. I have seen you attack them before and your point is made. However I feel with our experience with them that they try very hard at customer service and that is something to be praised.


----------



## presley (Feb 24, 2012)

I was going to look for this thread today to post my update.  They transferred my $1. out the door to my favorite local resort.  Seriously, I just bought Grand Pacific Palisades, biennial odd for a total cost of $1.00.

They may mess up some ads here and there, but I do believe that they are smart enough to know to make people happy enough to become repeat customers.


----------



## ampaholic (Feb 24, 2012)

I've had several transactions with CJ and all ended up just fine - I would give them a B+ overall - about as good as you should expect on eBay.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 24, 2012)

*I have been buying from CJ Timeshares for a few years*

Whenever I see mistakes in listings, I bring it to their attention and the listing is corrected or pulled.  Unfortunately, I have made three buys in the last year and, after the fact, it was determined that the usage wasn't what was listed.  However, whenever there has been a problem, they have always done what is necessary to correct the mistake or refund in full.  The closing process is normally faster than any of the other resellers on eBay.  They communicate well.  I am confident when I buy from them that things will be completed to my satisfaction.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 24, 2012)

Does CJ tell everyone that they require ssn? I am closing a deal with them and they say the resort req'd my ssn in order to complete transfer process.


----------



## presley (Feb 24, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Does CJ tell everyone that they require ssn? I am closing a deal with them and they say the resort req'd my ssn in order to complete transfer process.



In my Shell papers, it required it.  That was directly from Shell.

In the papers that I signed today for Grand Pacific, it said SS# is optional, but some resorts may require it.  I left it blank.  I already own Grand Pacific, so if they require it, they should already have it.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 24, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Does CJ tell everyone that they require ssn? I am closing a deal with them and they say the resort req'd my ssn in order to complete transfer process.



I just returned the signed contract and info sheet to the title company for a week I bought from CJ...they ask for the ss # but say its voluntary. They add that some resorts require it

of course I gave it to them...it just makes sense I dont have anything to hide


----------



## Don40 (Feb 24, 2012)

Giving your SSN out when not absolutely required can lead to some future problems.  ID theft is really on the rise.  People are selling ID for pennies to criminals and then they file bogus tax returns causing you problems.  I would guard my SSN like it is a $10,000 bill because that is what these criminals are getting.  They get the money and you get the headach trying to clearing your name.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 24, 2012)

Don40 said:


> Giving your SSN out when not absolutely required can lead to some future problems.  ID theft is really on the rise.  People are selling ID for pennies to criminals and then they file bogus tax returns causing you problems.  I would guard my SSN like it is a $10,000 bill because that is what these criminals are getting.  They get the money and you get the headach trying to clearing your name.



I  wouldnt give it to you, or just anyone that asked, but to the closing agent for the purchase of real property, on a credit or job application, to a condo association for the purpose of a criminal or credit check..to my bank when I open an account... sure

Im more concerned about giving my credit card to a waiter or a timeshare desk clerk, for a damage deposit.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 24, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I just returned the signed contract and info sheet to the title company for a week I bought from CJ...they ask for the ss # but say its voluntary. They add that some resorts require it
> 
> of course I gave it to them...it just makes sense I dont have anything to hide



I should clarify. It is their closing company, Timeshare Closing Services that was asking for it. I am pretty impressed with TCS thus far, by the way.


----------



## Mayble (Feb 24, 2012)

I`ve purchased from them twice and both transactions were seamless.  I also received a bonus week which I wasn`t expecting.  Closing was super fast, 11 days for the first and 10 days for my most recent purchase.  I was never asked for my SSN, but I didn`t purchase Wyndham.


----------



## shaun401 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm glad there have been a lot of positive transactions with CJ timeshares as I have a contract pending with them.  Your responses have made me feel at ease with my transaction, because it appears to be going too smoothly.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 25, 2012)

My transaction with CJ has gone smooth (and fast). We're just waiting for the resort to update the records and we're good to go. From ebay closing to deed being recorded was under a week.


----------



## rdiamond62 (Feb 25, 2012)

I too purchased a Wyndham timeshare from CJ Timeshares and there was an error in the listing. This was a simple error where it didn't say Bi-annual in the E-Bay description title but did state it throughout the item description in the listing and details. I didn't even notice that the word Bi-annual was omitted because it was stated in numerous other locations in the ad. It was Nick from CJ that actually contacted me 3 days after I won the $1 auction and wanted to make sure that I understood that this was a Bi-annual use timeshare. I assured him that I was aware and he explained to me that they try to make certain that there are no errors or mistakes in their listings. He even gave me the option to rescind the deal or choose another of their listings if I wanted something comparable just to make certain that I was satisfied. I told him that I was happy with what I selected and would continue with closing. He confirmed my decision and moved forward with closing. He even called me later in the day to tell me that he spoke with a manager and that they would be crediting me $200 from by already discounted closing costs. This is my first and only timeshare purchase but based on the way I was treated by this company, they could not have done more to keep this customer satisfied.
B/T/W- Closing was completed, I received my deed and all membership benefits.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 26, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> My transaction with CJ has gone smooth (and fast). We're just waiting for the resort to update the records and we're good to go. From ebay closing to deed being recorded was under a week.



Update. I received a letter in the mail today from the resort. So from auction end to the time I received the letter from the resort showing they've transferred ownership was 20 days.  Pretty quick, smooth, and painless.  Just waiting for RCI to get their stuff all setup now.


----------



## npmadsen (Mar 31, 2012)

i just purchased from cj timeshares
I am hopeful*all will work out well
Ron was great and included a clause in the contract with me
I purchased a bay property annual for a 2bed/2 bath unit , but after deed transfers , I will be able to convert to  7000 hilton points for the fee
He has put in the contract if I am unable to transfer to points I will have all my monies refunded
This gave me a lot of peace
I am looking forward to this adventure
Eileen


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 31, 2012)

Eileen:

You done good. Just ask any Wyndham closer to  put anything lying sales person told you in writing. Sales person and cronies will beat you up good, proclaim Wyndham is  largest time  share company in world and listed on NYSE!  And,  you  have the nerve to question their credibility????


----------



## mn2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

*trying to get reservation is like pulling teeth*

we recently purchased a timeshare and as stated in contract we had option to request a guest week at our resort during escrow period. we paid in full as ebay ad said we had 5 days to pay and made our request at same time. it has been 3 weeks and all I get is delay tactics from CJ employees. they sometimes respond to emails and phone calls but often I feel like I have to chase them for info. they are very bad at feedback or communicating status of purchase or reservation. glad I got good deal and they seem like a legit org but this is painful--like pulling teeth.

LosingHope


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 7, 2014)

mn2014 said:


> we recently purchased a timeshare and as stated in contract we had option to request a guest week at our resort during escrow period. we paid in full as ebay ad said we had 5 days to pay and made our request at same time. it has been 3 weeks and all I get is delay tactics from CJ employees. they sometimes respond to emails and phone calls but often I feel like I have to chase them for info. they are very bad at feedback or communicating status of purchase or reservation. glad I got good deal and they seem like a legit org but this is painful--like pulling teeth.
> 
> LosingHope



I often find the prices of their auctions to be a bit hefty and the weeks listed aren't anything unusual that would command a higher price.


----------



## glenmore (Feb 10, 2014)

I bought a July week at Barrier Island Station - exactly what we wanted and have been looking for over several years.

The service has been excellent. When I contacted them to ask a few questions, I was told the price was negotiable. We negotiated, much to our satisfaction, and are thrilled with our 3 bedroom lockout and our time period.

We have bought from them before and had the same good luck. I would buy from them again.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Feb 10, 2014)

CJ Timeshares current listings seem overpriced. Many with high minimum bids. And lots of additional fees in addition to the bid price.


----------



## Myxdvz (Feb 10, 2014)

I bought from CJ as well.  I'm surprised you're being allowed to make a reservation before the transfer is fully complete.

With my purchase, it was very clear that "Due to recent changes in Wyndham’s reservation policies,  we are no longer able to make guest reservations or transfer points while the transfer is in process. You will be able to make reservations and take full advantage of your points once Wyndham acknowledges transfer of ownership. "


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm on my second purchase with CJ. They've always been professional with me. If you see a listing you like, call and make an offer. You don't have to pay the asking price.


----------



## mn2014 (Feb 20, 2014)

update: good news all around... first our guest reservation is now complete and yesterday our deed got recorded. we are very happy with the outcome, it took some time and constant requests for updates but finally got done. as for prices, I'm willing to pay for something I want. and we were able to get a guest reservation because it was in purchase contract and the resort still offers it.


----------

